# Ibanez RGAIX7FM or RGIT27FE?



## quassarmetal (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi!

I want to buy a new guitar, and I'm in love with these two new Ibanez:

RGAIX7FM:







RGIT27FE TGF:






I doubt because they have almost the same specs, except RGA is Mahogany, have Dimarzio Fusion Edge and is 885 (Spain), RGIT is Ash, EMG 707, and have better look for me, but is 985 (100 more...pickups maybe?) 

Which would you choose and why? How about the DiMarzio Fusion, anybody has played it?

Thanks!


----------



## Dalcan (Jan 27, 2016)

I'd go with the RGA- I like the options on it better and I think EMG's are terrible


----------



## gujukal (Jan 27, 2016)

The RGA looks like a more expensive guitar, i would easily pick that one. You should try both if you can and decide guitar based on playability though, imo.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 27, 2016)

RGA all the way. The slight difference in features is a plus, IMO. Especially in regards to pickups. I also think it looks much better due to the binding, flamed maple top, and black hardware.


----------



## chaneisa (Jan 27, 2016)

RGA for sure. The Dimarzio Fusion Edge pups are brand new I believe, only in the new RGA and RGD. Since it's a passive mount on the RGA, if you don't like the Fusion Edge, you can just as easily replace them with something new. All in all, I'd go for the RGA. EMG's are good pickups, but I'll always swear by Passives.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 27, 2016)

RGIT27FE all day... I love that damn thing. Although the cutaways on the newer RGAs do look nice. I had one of the non-beveled RGA8's and I couldn't stand how it felt reaching at the upper frets. That one looks nice, though.

I'd say the difference lies here... Do you want actives or passives? Sure there are plenty of replacement options in active sized housings, but if you're going to want passives off the bat, get the RGA. If you already like actives, then go with the RG. 

I freakin' love the RGIT27FE, though. It plays really well and I prefer the feel of a neck thru heel. If I was all that upset about having EMGs--which I'm not (I love EMGs)--I'd just swap them out for Laces or the active sized Duncans. No big deal. And you can sell the EMGs to someone like me to offset the cost of the new pickup set.

Also...  @ "looks like a more expensive guitar..." Wtf does that even mean? Are you trying to play it or show off how much you spent on your guitar?


----------



## weirdoku (Jan 27, 2016)

RGA. Even better if they did an RGA with the grain look body of the RGIT.


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 27, 2016)

RGA for sure. I'll be getting one of these this year as well.


----------



## chaneisa (Jan 27, 2016)

If only they made an RGAIT with the Flamed top.


----------



## odibrom (Jan 27, 2016)

The RGIT27FE is Neck Thru, so the higher price. It is harder to build, even with all CNC machinery. The RGA is a bolt on.

Wood apart, you have a bolt on with passive pickups and a neck thru with actives. Personally, I am not fan of Actives 'cause of lack of flexibility (I do tweak my guitars' circuitry), but I could open an exception for the neck thru and then... eventually explore some Lace's...

The "try before you buy" is an option?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 27, 2016)

chaneisa said:


> If only they made an RGAIT with the Flamed top.



Next year...


----------



## MattThePenguin (Jan 27, 2016)

RGA without a doubt in my mind. Bolt on in not a downgrade


----------



## odibrom (Jan 27, 2016)

MattThePenguin said:


> RGA without a doubt in my mind. Bolt on in not a downgrade



Never had it that way. I simply don't have any like that, mine are all bolt on... and I was only reminding of the subtle construction difference to justify those prices. Not because of hardware, IMO...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 27, 2016)

Yea I don't think anyone was trying to imply it was a downgrade, but there are some who prefer one to the other for any number of reasons.


----------



## Ari_VD (Jan 28, 2016)

archtop is beautiful..
go get The RGA, dude


----------



## Vrollin (Jan 28, 2016)

RG's are everywhere, you wont regret owning an RGA! Both very tasteful bits of kit though!


----------



## quassarmetal (Jan 28, 2016)

odibrom said:


> The "try before you buy" is an option?



I'm afraid not. Anyway, I'm not too picky, I´ve had many models (RGD2127, Schecter KM7, Hellraiser C7, RG7620, K7, Universes, LTD's ......) and I've never found a guitar that did not like me, or that i say "oh man, I can´t play with this." From a certain range, I tend to like all guitars. I have my tastes and predilections but I'm not radical, usually nothing bothers me enough to not be able to play comfortably

Returning to the subject, when they announced the RGA I completely fell in love with them, I see them more elegant than normal RG. They remind me a lot to black KM7 model (wich I love but I have a white one).

But then the RGIT were announced, and they remind me of the 8 strings Meshuggah signature, a model that has always loved (no paint, just stained black wood), but they are 100 more expensive and with pickups that although not dislike me, they are not my first choice (although I do not know the DM Fusion)

RGA wins at the moment, but I have to think a little more to make the right decision.


----------



## Felvin (Jan 28, 2016)

I'd throw my money at that RGA if it just came without that cheap looking white plastic binding. :/


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 28, 2016)

The rgit27fetgf would look badass with a matte black pickguard and some passives.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 28, 2016)

Biggest and most impactful difference between the two is the pickups. If you like EMG, whther 707 or a replacement for them, get the RG. If you want passives, get the RGA.
the rest is nitpicking.


----------



## nistley (Jan 28, 2016)

The thing that makes RGIT special for me is definitely the neckthrough. It sustains for ages with EMG57/66 I installed.


----------



## ToneLab (Feb 4, 2016)

I just played one of those RGITs at the store and it played really nice. Seemed higher quality than some horrible Iron Labels I've played and owned.


----------



## gunch (Feb 4, 2016)

RGIT27FE for that RGT nostalgia


----------

